# Sworks tarmac di2 2014



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

New ride for when the mountain of snow clears
Just had lbs build up salt wheels. 
H plus sons, white industries t11, dt Swiss and matching red nipples

Check it out at Winnebago Bicycle
Scroll down to third post on main page

Specialized spider quarq
Praxis rings
Toupe carbon may have to switch out for romin that I have on venge

Should be a great riding year if the snow melts


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a couple pics from that site:


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

That bike is just awesome.
Post some more pics when time permits.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice looking bike congrats.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very nice looking Tarmac. I know you'll be glad to see the temperature rise and snow melt.


----------

